# Mean Red Devil



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I suppose I should have known better than to put some plants in my red devil's tank. _Especially _since I was putting them next to her nest. Anyway, here are the pics. Oh, and anyone happen to know if it is a hybrid red devil/midas? I always figured it was, but never been sure.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

The Bite


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

RD with a guilty look on her face.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Damn dude nasty bite :laugh: Thats a damn nice RD you got there, looks like shes got more midas in her than devil


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i didn't know rd could do that, can you keep anything with them?


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I've never been able to keep anything with this one. In the past I've had RD's in with oscars, green terrors, green texas, jaguar and dovii.

I was thinking of putting this RD and a male at an lfs in a 90 together. She has had her egg tube out for about 4-5 months and makes nests non-stop!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea and cichlids dont have teeth...

nice devil/midas :laugh:


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> yea and cichlids dont have teeth...
> 
> nice devil/midas :laugh:


 no, they do...they jsut are not as pronounced as P's teeth....if you look closely on cichlids, u can see tiny little teeth...red-devils teeth i believe are black colored.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya big cichlids and plants dont mix too well









and she got you good too


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that sucka got ya good!


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

This one's teeth are dark orange, with a bit of black on the tips


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

u got owned


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

OUCH!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Very nice Devil, and the bite is very cool as well


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the compliments on the fish! I was thinking of selling her but the girlfriend won't let me.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > yea and cichlids dont have teeth...
> ...


 i was being sarcastic.. i know they have teeth!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

FootClanSkates said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the fish! I was thinking of selling her but the girlfriend won't let me.


 Don't sell it; I regreted so badly selling my Devil; they are definitelly among the top pimp cichlids.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

wow, do i have to worry about my Red Pearlhorn leaving a bite like that?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Pacuguy said:


> wow, do i have to worry about my Red Pearlhorn leaving a bite like that?


 definatly


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Fargo said:


> FootClanSkates said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the compliments on the fish! I was thinking of selling her but the girlfriend won't let me.
> ...


:nod:







My Red Devil is the meanest cichlid I ever owned.









Here is a picture of my RD giving me a dirty look.


----------



## estubbaly (Feb 6, 2004)

If you're gonna try to breed her you maybe should try separating her from the new male with egg crate type divider.Just slide a nice piece of slate under the bottom so it sticks out on either side.She should lay eggs on one side and he can still fertilize them from the other side. That will protect them from each other. Good Luck!!


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks estubbaly! I was very concerned about the two of them not getting along. They are both overly aggressive, and that usually doesn't mix well.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

FootClanSkates said:


> RD with a guilty look on her face.


 more like a stick your hand in here again bitch, kinda look


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> FootClanSkates said:
> 
> 
> > RD with a guilty look on her face.
> ...


 very true freeze, very true. She snapped at me a few minutes after that pic was taken.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

lol, looks like she got you good :laugh:


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

sweet I have yet to be bitten by any type of fish...seein that sweet RD makes me wanna get cichlids again


----------

